# Questions about spaying



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Yes and yes on pre op blood work and overnight stay. I was happy enough to leave her since it was easier to not have her home super groggy and also have to contend with Peeves and his puppyish ways at the time. I also think somebody sleeps over at my vet.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Ditto on what Catherine said all three of my toy pup females stayed overnight and had blood work done, also I used a doggy t shirt to cover the incision instead of an Elizabethan collar


----------



## Suzysue (Feb 3, 2016)

Mini had the blood work, but came home the same day. We dropped her off very early and picked her up right before closing. I had no concerns with having her home. Hmmmm. Now that I think about, it was the first girl I had fixed all the others have been boys. All the girls were fixed before I got them. Did not have any problems.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Lily was great about leaving her incision alone and I didn't cover it at all, but did have a collar on hand just in case.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

*All right, I've been though about a dozen spays at least, so here's my experience:*



Dechi said:


> When you’ve had your dog spayed, did you have a pre-anesthesia profile done (blood work) ?
> 
> *Yes, every time, regardless of age. *
> 
> ...


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Thanks Zooeysmom, it’s reassuring to know they do fine when you bring them home the same day.

I’m actually looking at 2 different clinics. One keeps them overnight and is about 30% more expensive and the other one doesn’t. So I’m just torn between the 2.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Dechi said:


> Thanks Zooeysmom, it’s reassuring to know they do fine when you bring them home the same day.
> 
> I’m actually looking at 2 different clinics. One keeps them overnight and is about 30% more expensive and the other one doesn’t. So I’m just torn between the 2.


Honestly, spays and neuters are so routine, I'm sure either would be fine. I've seen no difference in quality whether it's an expensive vet who does laparoscopic surgery or the humane society.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

I have always done preop bloodwork. I have always had girls who I had spayed and always picked them up the same day. I dropped Iris off at a low cost spay neuter clinic at 8 AM and picked her up at 1:30 when they called. She was a bit tired but not staggering around drunk. We went home and both took a nap. Those clinics get very very good by doing nothing but spay neuters all day long 6 days a week.

A year ago this time I had Poppy done at my local vet as she needed a bit of other work done as well. Dropped her off at 8 AM and they called at 2:30 to pick her up. She was brighteyed and not drunk either. We went home and took a nap together. 

Neither of them messed with spay incisions and recovery was quick. The worst was trying to keep them quiet after the first couple of days. I think we humans fuss over it more than our dogs do.

Around here the vets do not keep them overnight unless there is a huge complication, which is rare. Even the vet teaching hospital here in town sends them home same day.

Best of luck.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I forgot to mention she’s having 2 baby teeth pulled and her tear ducts flushed.

I guess this is all pretty routine too.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

It is generally all routine, but of course it doesn't feel that way when it is any of us concerned about our well loved dog.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Certainly doesn't I have fretted a bit during every one.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

lily cd re said:


> It is generally all routine, but of course it doesn't feel that way when it is any of us concerned about our well loved dog.


Haha, isn't that the truth? I cancelled Frosty's neuter/pexy twice because I was so nervous about it. My PF friends reassured me that he'd be fine, and of course, he was


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

I have had two dogs spayed: (1) a 6 year old retiring breeder's bitch that I was fostering and (2) Cammie when she was 3 or 4 years old (she had one litter when she was 3).

I forget whether we did pre-op blood work or not. I assume we did, but not sure I remember.

Both of them came home the same day. I feel very strongly that poodles should be home with their people. Cammie, in particular, would have been beside herself if she was abandoned to live in a crate at the vet's. She is a very sensitive soul, and she is never crated.

I picked my foster up after only a few hours. She came walking out of the vet office looking great. She did have some pain the first night in spite of the pain meds. She was feeling pretty good after the first 24 hours or so.

I picked Cammie up several hours after the procedure. She walked out looking terrible and would hardly look at me. I think it was a combination of some discomfort with fear and confusion about why I had made her go through such a terrible experience. Once I got her home, she was subdued but pretty much OK. Poor girl. She is not used to being in a crate or being forced to do anything unpleasant. 

My advice is to bring your dog home the same day, and make sure you have some powerful pain meds.

PS There is absolutely no way that I would consider leaving a dog overnight in an unstaffed vet hospital. NO WAY! I don't think that I would want to be using a vet that even recommended that. Seriously -- is there any reason for keeping a recovering dog in an unstaffed vet office other than that the vet wants to charge you more? Sorry to be cynical, but it just makes no sense at all to me. Take your dog home!


----------



## bookkeeperjudy (Mar 24, 2017)

Hi,

My little 5 lb toy poodle Gracie, did not have pre-blood screening, and came home the same day. The Vet saw her teeth were overcrowded and called me and advised that while she was under he wanted to surgical removed them and did. She was home later that day, ate for 1st time next morning and feeling much better the next day, and on the 3rd day appeared normal. I decided to have her done at 8 months of age. Because we also have a huge male Rottweiler named Bo. We brought them both home the same day as young puppies.


----------



## emilinaML (Sep 26, 2017)

Senna is getting spayed next week and I am feeling the nerves too! My mom had her little girl done last week at the same vet so I know the process (they come home same day with pain meds), but I am still nervous!

My fiance will be working from home the two days after the surgery and I am trying to figure out how to keep her quiet and what food to have around if she won't eat her kibble. Ground beef? some kind of soft food? I do make watered down chicken broth ice cubes for her as a treat anyway so I have plenty of those on hand.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

emilinaML said:


> Senna is getting spayed next week and I am feeling the nerves too! My mom had her little girl done last week at the same vet so I know the process (they come home same day with pain meds), but I am still nervous!
> 
> My fiance will be working from home the two days after the surgery and I am trying to figure out how to keep her quiet and what food to have around if she won't eat her kibble. Ground beef? some kind of soft food? I do make watered down chicken broth ice cubes for her as a treat anyway so I have plenty of those on hand.


I would just give her canned food, it’s a lot more appetizing and it has a high water content, so it’s almost like she’s drinking and eating at the same time.

That’s what I’ll do with Beckie. She’ll get more canned food than usual to help her on the first day.


----------



## bookkeeperjudy (Mar 24, 2017)

I know it's so hard not to worry about our angel babies, but they snap right back.

Little Gracie LOVES the Royal Canin can food made just for Toy Poodles. When she was a pup, I would give her the can Royal Canin for puppies which had a appetite stimulant in it
which really came in handy, then as she got a little order the regular for toys. She eats her dry Royal Canin for Toys also. Our big boy Bo, the Rottweiler eats the Royal for Rotties. 
Hope all goes smoothly and try not to worry.


----------

